# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Forum Questions & Workings >  A forum branch specifically for "emergency care"

## LydiasMom

That is I'm requesting a set of sub forums where people can specifically post asking for help with sick or injured herps. That way such posts don't get lost in the shuffle as it were and folk inclined to help could follow the sub forums related to the herps they know about. 

I see so many people posting for help and not receiving any replies at all until after they've lost their little ones. 

A forum branch devoted to this kind of help would do much to prevent this.

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2, Hill111

----------


## AAron

> That is I'm requesting a set of sub forums where people can specifically post asking for help with sick or injured herps. That way such posts don't get lost in the shuffle as it were and folk inclined to help could follow the sub forums related to the herps they know about. 
> 
> I see so many people posting for help and not receiving any replies at all until after they've lost their little ones. 
> 
> A forum branch devoted to this kind of help would do much to prevent this.


It's a good idea but to my understanding why they haven't done it would be that they would have to do it for more popular categories like dart frogs and tree frogs. Plus the problem is it splits up more of the toad subforum followers and the subforum you requested might not pan out if it doesn't get many responses. It sounds like a good idea but they have a lot to consider before making a new subforum. 

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk

----------


## LydiasMom

I'm aware they'd have to set it up that way, that's what I described above. 

Not sure how that will be splitting folk off in a general sense, obviously it needs to in a specific way, as it's a very specialised subject. 

Unless the individual subforums cost money to create, which I acknowledge is a possibility, I don't see a problem creating a forum to help people keep herps alive?

I'd also prefer a response from someone who would actually be a part of the decision making process as opposed to us users sitting around guessing what the forum owner will decide.

----------


## AAron

> I'm aware they'd have to set it up that way, that's what I described above. 
> 
> Not sure how that will be splitting folk off in a general sense, obviously it needs to in a specific way, as it's a very specialised subject. 
> 
> Unless the individual subforums cost money to create, which I acknowledge is a possibility, I don't see a problem creating a forum to help people keep herps alive?
> 
> I'd also prefer a response from someone who would actually be a part of the decision making process as opposed to us users sitting around guessing what the forum owner will decide.


You asked a very general question in the forum. If you needed such a high quality answer from someone wouldn't it have been clearly obvious to message one of the moderators or the creator of the forum? It's not like they are that hard to find either so the fact that you asked a question for anyone to answer and are upset that someone answered you is ridiculous. 
A big reason the injured and sick frogs and toads aren't in a subforum is because it wouldn't make sense. Why wouldn't you have people who keep toads answer a question about toads instead of someone who keeps dart frogs? The subforum would either lump all sick and injured frogs together and it would be easy to see many members pass over the subforum if they see an amphibian they don't know about. If it's specifically sick or injury for the type of frog then it defeats the purpose of having categories for the frog species and we would probably just have bigger subforum that wouldn't be as specific to species. So message a moderator or don't post something that is open in a public forum it's common sense. 

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk

----------


## LydiasMom

I never said I was upset. That wasn't something I forgot to include. That was because I wasn't. 

We were discussing things. And yes, I ended it by pointing out that you and I could go around guessing why they will or won't do it, however, that's not my being upset at a discussion. Merely pointing out the logical fallacy behind us discussing how others feel about a situation. It's intellectually dishonest. 

If you'd like to discuss your personal feelings about the merits of a set of subforums for emergency care that would make more sense. Given that this post is a request and not a poll I'd say my opinion on the matter is fairly obvious. 

You should try to relax, a discussion is not an argument

----------

